# Favorite Healthy Drink



## Pattie Vincent (Jun 20, 2018)

I have started to incorporate some healthy drink into my diet. I find it hard to take 8 glasses of water every day so I tried to add some varieties. I have lemon with mint and sometimes I add a teaspoon of honey. I also combine melon and water without sugar. Lemon and cucumber is a great mixture too. What are your favorite healthy drinks? Please share  Thanks.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 22, 2018)

Unsweetened flavored iced teas. Green, black, and white teas mostly. Some herbal teas too.


----------



## LizzieJones (Oct 4, 2018)

Has to be water. I love it.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 4, 2018)

I love this stuff!!! It is great and does not need a sweetener. If you like cinnamon, you will love this if you can find it.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 6, 2018)

Tomato juice with 1 drop of hot sauce or a sprinkling of freshly ground pepper.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Nov 6, 2018)

Strawberry, banana, spinach smoothie with a cup of vanilla yogurt. I add flex seeds and protein powder to it.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 16, 2020)

Plain white yoghurt add 1/4 cup fruit juice and stir for a bit. I use it to take meds more easily.


----------



## Barrett (Nov 16, 2020)

LaCroix sparkling water, unsweetened iced tea, green tea (regular and jasmine) and Earl Grey, hot.
And COFFEE, black.


----------



## lonerolling (Nov 23, 2020)

Water, I also mix 2 tbsps apple cider with warm water and add chia seeds, I also love making lemonade


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 18, 2021)

For the cold winter nights.... Hot Cranberry Juice cocktail . I just warm some cranberry juice and add sweet vermouth.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2021)

whey protein strawberry banana smoothie


----------



## DiamondEyes (Jan 18, 2021)

Green Tea. Lots of it


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2021)

Bourbon Old Fashion - bourbon has anticeptic alcohol that is also calming; bitters and cherry juice and cherries which have anti-oxidant properties, and some sugar - which is good for the brain they say! Only 400 calories too! (Just trying to corrupt some so they don't drinking too healthily.)


----------



## stampy (Jan 24, 2021)

I like sparkling or seltzer water with lemon and lime juice. you can add sweetener if you want, but add the sweetener first and then the sparkling water because it might bubble up and make a mess!! Sometimes I make it wish simple syrup and it is like poor man's seven up. I want to try making other syrups too. It is also good with a little splash of cranberry, or with some frozen fruit instead of ice!!


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 24, 2021)

Pattie Vincent said:


> I have started to incorporate some healthy drink into my diet. I find it hard to take 8 glasses of water every day so I tried to add some varieties. I have lemon with mint and sometimes I add a teaspoon of honey. I also combine melon and water without sugar. Lemon and cucumber is a great mixture too. What are your favorite healthy drinks? Please share  Thanks.


Golden milk.
Many recipes for this on the net.
My recipe. Coconut milk, turmeric, black pepper, grated ginger, honey or brown sugar. Warm. Good before bed. Helps with joints.


----------



## jrose123 (Feb 3, 2021)

When my nerves need resting, I make easy cocktails...
1) Ginger beer spiked with rum. Yummy!
2) 1 pack apple cider mix, pinch cinnamon, few drops of vanilla extract, a sliver of butter, hot water according to direction, and a spike of rum. Goodness!
3) Lemonade spiked with rum.
Love me some rum!


----------

